# RIP Daisy



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon Daisy took a turn for the worse. She'd lost weight again but yesterday she point blank refused any food even treats. In the morning she seemed ok but went downhill so suddenly in the afternoon. 

I took her to the vets this morning, since Delia was there (she works at the vets part time on reception) I spoke to her about Daisy and she and my vet agreed Daisy wouldn't get better and it would be kinder to let her go. I knew when I made the call for the appointment this morning that I wouldn't be bringing her back home. 

I fought so hard to try and get her better and things really were looking up for her last week. She looked so wobbly and weak this morning and had gone right back to square one again I didn't think it fair to carry on fighting what seemed a losing battle. 

She went peacefully and I'm having her ashes back to scatter in the garden.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aw I am so sorry for you. RIP Daisy and hugs to you ((())) xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I really thought if she'd come so far she would continue to get better, i'm so sorry for your loss Kammie, I know how much each of your babies means to you.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww Kammie i am so sorry. I know how hard you were fighting for her :frown: :crying:

Rest in peace Daisy. Watch over your furry friends and keep them safe xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh Kam you must be gutted  you did your best and you gave her a chance where others may have not.. you did all you could possibly do.. ((hugs)) R.I.P Daisy :crying:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kammie, I'm so sorry to hear this. You done everything you could and she was clearly a fighter. You've done the best thing you could of possbily done, and shes out of her misery.

Binky free Daisy.... Rip.

Thoughts are with you Kammie xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh hun im so so so sorry for your loss of Daisy x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so so sorry Kammie.

Although not spoken I have been following your sad ordeal with Daisy and want to express my sadness to you.

RIP Daisy.

xxxx a very special bun xxxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looking at some videos you can see the change in her.

Healthy, happy Daisy playing in the snow last winter
YouTube - Bunnies in the snow

This is how she became, filmed about two weeks ago. Since this one had improved a bit but then went downhill again so rapidly. You can see she wasn't Daisy anymore.
YouTube - 29062010010.MP4


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry that she lost her fight. **hugs**


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh NO! I only just read this thread. I'm SO SO sorry for your loss. At least you know you gave her the best possible chance and she gave it her best possible fight. Well done Daisy for doing so. And all best wishes coming your way too


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

So sorry hun  binky free Daisy xxxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

So really sorry to hear this... hope she's playing with all our 'passed' bunnies on 'the other side' in binky bunny heaven!

It's hard how quickly they get poorly again after they seem to improve - out little Clover did this back in December last year. It breaks our hearts, but they're at peace now... xxxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I cleaned her cage out today and put it back out in the shed. Couldn't bare looking at it empty anymore but at the same time couldn't face cleaning it all out either. 

I'm getting her ashes back and will scatter them in the garden so she'll still be with Rosie in a way. Been looking at memorial stones to put where her ashes will go but can't find a nice one yet.


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

So so sorry--blesssings


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Only just seen this Kammie. I am sooo sorry for your loss  You gave her every possible chance, she just didnt have the fight left bless her.

Binky free Daisy at rainbow bridge x x

*Heidi*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so sorry to hear that Daisy has gone to rainbow bridge im sure she will be at peace. Hugs to you. xxxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Reall sorry to hear this Kammie- you gave her a chance though where others wouldn't have done and I'm sure she's grateful for that. Binky free Daisy -x-


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear about poor Daisy!

RIP Lil one, run free over the rainbow!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Daisy :crying:

Run free in the garden forever now xx


----------

